# Help setting up US Robotics 56K FaxModem Model 5610

## Necronian

I inherited an old PC after a friend of mine decided to upgrade. The only thing worth saving was the modem (Unless one day I try to find out how long it would take to bootstap gentoo on a P1@75mhz  :Smile: . So after a quick google search I discover that the US Robotics Model 5610 is not a winmodem, just my luckl! Well now I have to installl it and use it to do something completly useless, maybe set up an answering machine that e-mails me at work whenever I get a message. 

So I install it, and run lspci -v

```
0000:02:08.0 Serial controller: 3Com Corp, Modem Division (formerly US Robotics) 56K FaxModem Model 5610 (rev 01) (prog-if 02 [16550])

        Subsystem: 3Com Corp, Modem Division (formerly US Robotics): Unknown device baba

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at c100

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

```

Well now I know it works, but I dont know anything about setting up a modem in linux, so I find this http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/PPP-HOWTO/. Sounds easy enough, so I emerge setserial and recompile my kernel with -->DeviceDrivers --> Networking Support -->PPP support. 

Reboot and set up my modem

```
eliza root # setserial /dev/ttys0 uart 16550a port 0xc100 irq11

/dev/ttys0: Input/output error

```

hmmm... well that isnt good, oh wait it looks like it should be /dev/ttyS0 not /dev/ttys0. 

```
/dev/ttyS0: No such device or address
```

So after a quick trip to google I found this http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2004/04/msg09668.html, hey thats the same problem I have! And he has a solution!

```
eliza root # MAKEDEV -v /dev/ttyS4

/sbin/MAKEDEV: don't know how to make device "/dev/ttyS4"

```

... well maybe if I try running if from /dev

```
eliza root # cd /dev

eliza dev # MAKEDEV -v ttyS4

.devfsd presence implies active DevFS.  Aborting MAKEDEV invocation.

```

Now I am stuck and I was wondering is anyone would be kind enough to help me out.

----------

## srlinuxx

you shouldn't have to make the device it should already be there.  it's usually /dev/tts/4 these days.  And I have to link mine to /dev/modem for kppp and I think /dev/ttyS4 for wvdial.

----------

## feld

I used a 5610b in my first meddling with linux on Mandrake. Worked PERFECTLY.

hope you figure it out. i dont have a clue what i did back then.... like 3 years ago!

-Feld

----------

## Dillius

I'm currently trying to get the same modem to work myself. Were you ever able tog et it to work properly? I already had a /dev/ttyS4, and i'm quite sure that's where it bound itself. But I am still unable to get it to function properly, constantly meeting a "The modem does not respond" error.

----------

## Progman3K

 *Quote:*   

> I'm currently trying to get the same modem to work myself. Were you ever able tog et it to work properly? I already had a /dev/ttyS4, and i'm quite sure that's where it bound itself.

 

Is there a comand that can report where the modem bound itself?

TIA

----------

